
I am declaring war on the phone zombie apocalypse - silicon_wally
https://medium.com/@andrewdoherty/i-am-declaring-war-on-the-phone-zombie-apocalypse-4623a5836c42
======
simby
About time ;)

------
FuerzaQ
Yes!

------
bz_sonja
yes please!

